#  Ernährung >   Lieblingsgerichte? >

## StarBuG

Huhu 
Da mir gerade Langweilig ist, hab ich mir gedacht mach ich mal einen Beitrag über Lieblingsgerichte auf. 
Mein absolutes Lieblingsgericht ist: *Bunte Paprikareispfanne* 
Wenn jemand das Rezept haben möchte sagt bescheid  :Zwinker:  
Wie siehts mit Euch aus? Was esst ihr für euer Leben gern?

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Also ein Lieblingsgericht habe ich nicht, aber Nudeln müssen bei mir mehrmals in der Woche auf dem Tisch stehen und das Essen muss vegetarisch sein.
Wenn ich mich entscheiden soll sag ich glaub: *Nudelauflauf*!  :jumps_rope_single:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Herbstwind

Nudeln liebe ich über alles.  :e_jumping_1:   :e_jumping_1:

----------


## Chris

Nudel mit den unterschiedlichsten Saucen und dazu grünen Salat *jummy*

----------


## StarBuG

Ok hier auf Wunsch also mein Rezept für *bunte Paprikareispfanne* 
Zutaten für 4 Personen:
- 3 Paprika (rot, gelb, grün) 
- 1 Zwiebel
- 250g Reis (ich mag den Spitzen-Langkorn, geht aber auch jeder Andere)
- 500g Hackfleisch (Rind, gemischt geht aber auch)
- 2 Gemüsebrühwürfel
- Gewürze (Salz, Pfeffer, Maggi Würze, rotes Paprikapulver mild und scharf wer will)
- Öl (ich nehme neutrales Pflanzenöl, Eines mit zu starkem Eigengeschmack würde ich nicht nehmen) 
Ich nehme zum Kochen einen großen Wok, aber eine tiefe Pfanne geht auch. 
Zubereitung:
Zuerst Zwiebeln klein schneiden und in etwas Öl leicht anschwitzen, dann das Hackfleisch dazu und dieses anbraten (nicht dunkel, nur dass es einigermaßen durch ist). 
Das Fleisch gut Würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer, rotem Paprikapulver. Dann noch 2-3 ordentliche Schuss Maggi Würze für das "Natriumglutamat" dazu  :Zwinker: 
(Das ist aber Geschmackssache. Wenn ich mit Hackfleisch arbeite, also z.B. Frikadellen mache, kommt immer etwas Maggi dazu. Das gibt dem ganzen eine gute Würze und das Natriumglutamat im Maggi hebt den Geschmack vom Fleisch und den anderen Gewürzen.)
In der Zwischenzeit die Paprika zu Würfeln schneiden und zum Hackfleisch dazu geben.
Einmal kurz unterrühren und dann das ganze mit ca. 1 1/2L Wasser aufgießen. Die 2 Gemüsebrühwürfel und den Reis (nicht vorkochen!) dazu und das ganze auf mittlerer Flamme köcheln lassen.
Den Herd ausstellen, wenn die Flüssigkeit soweit eingekocht ist, das der Reis noch gut schwimmt, aber es nicht mehr nach Suppe aussieht.
Ich mach das immer nach Gefühl, kann daher keine genaue Zeitangabe machen. Ich schätze mal so zwischen 20-30Min.
Ich lass dann das ganze noch ca. 10-15Min ziehen, aber wer den Reis knackig (krokante nennt man das glaube ich ;D) mag, kann es auch direkt servieren. 
Guten Appetit

----------


## Herbstwind

Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich bald mal kochen.  :Smiley:

----------


## eiseule

Hi Starbug, Paprikapfanne mach ich ähnlich, mmmmhhhhh leecckker 
Bin auf der Suche nach Sossenrezpten für Nudeln, wer was weiss, her damit  :a_01angel_1:   :f_05blow_kiss:   :plate_1:

----------


## eiseule

hab was vergessen 
eines meiner lieblingsgerichte sind Spaghettini zu Garnelen in Proseccososse  :r_champion:

----------


## StarBuG

Wenn es um Spaghettisoßen geht, bin ich sehr erfinderisch. 
Geschälte Tomaten aus der Dose zerdrückt mit etwas Tomatenmark als Basis, und dann alles rein worauf man Lust hat.
Was sehr gut kommt sind Nordsee- und Tiefseekrabben kurz in einem Knoblauchöl angebraten und rein in die Soße. Gut würzen und noch etwas frischen Basilikum dazu HMMMMMMMMM

----------


## Herbstwind

Das werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.  :Smiley:

----------


## Leonessa

Meine Lieblingssoße zu Nudeln und Auifläufen ist *Paprikasauce*! 
Dazu brauch ich 3 rote und gelbe Paprikaschoten
4 Frühlingszwiebeln (Ersatzweise nehm ich aber auch z.T. normale)
1 EL Olivenöl
1/2 l Gemüsebrühe
Salz
Pfeffer
2 EL Crème Fraîche 
1) Paprikaschoten und Frühlingszwiebeln putzen, waschen und klein schneiden. 
2) Das Öl erhitzen, Zwiebeln und Paprika darin glasig dünsten. Brühe angießen, alles 15 Min. schmoren. Sauce mit dem Pürierstab pürieren, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und die Crème fraîche unterrühren. 
Mjam, fertig!  :s_thumbup:   :plate_1:   
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## phantom

> Wenn ich mich entscheiden soll sag ich glaub: *Nudelauflauf*!  
> Liebe Grüße Julia

 jaa, meine ma macht den besten nudelauflauf der welt, koennte ich jeden tag essen

----------


## StarBuG

Dann besorg doch mal das Rezept und poste es hier  :u_idea_bulb02:

----------


## phantom

altes familienrezept, darf nich weitergegeben werden :P
naja ich frag sie mal, und poste es mal bei gelegenheit

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo ihr alle! 
Ich esse mich gerne durch das ganze Kartoffel - Alphabet, ...Kohl gibt es wohl nicht ganz soviele Arten (ich kenne jedenfalls Keinen, den ich nicht esse!), ...Frikadellen, Fleischküchle, Bouletten oder wie sie auch noch heißen mögen und eine tolle Soße *schwärm* ! 
Kartoffelalphabeth, falls ihr es nicht kennt: 
Alte Kartoffeln
Bratkartoffeln
Cremekartoffeln
Dillkartoffeln
Eßkartoffeln
Frische Kartoffeln
Gratain
Heiße Kartoffeln
Instantkartoffeln
Jungkartoffeln
Kroketten
Lauwarme Kartoffeln
Muskartoffeln
Neue Kartoffeln
Osterkartoffeln
Pommes Frites
Quetschkartoffeln
Röstkartoffeln
Stampfkartoffeln
Teigkartoffeln
Unerschwingliche Kartoffeln
Vegetarierkartoffeln
Wohlstandskartoffeln
Icksbeliebige Kartoffeln
Yankee Kartoffeln
Zwillingskartoffeln
Ölkartoffeln
Ärgerliche Kartoffeln
Übergekochte Kartoffeln ............... ;D

----------


## StarBuG

Da haben wir ja einen richtigen Kartoffelfan  :laughter01:  
Hast du auch ein absolutes Lieblingsrezept?

----------


## i - Punkt

Ja, Rosenkohl, Salzkartoffel und Fleischküchle!  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: ds_cut:

----------


## Rina Sonnenblume

Huhu, 
so ich dachte neben den vielen Kartoffeln und Nudeln (obwohl ich letztere auch ununterbrochen zu mir nehme <schäm>:-)) bring ich mal bissl Abwechslung. 
Mein Lieblingsgericht? PFANNKUCHEN!! und zwar in vielen vielen Kreationen:-)
Und überhaupt, alles was süß ist - Milchreis - Grießbrei usw. könnte ich mich reinsetzen:-) 
Bin mal gespannt, was noch so alles kommt, 
Ganz liebe Grüße
Rina

----------


## StarBuG

Ohhhh Milchreis HMMMMMMMMMMMMM 
Muss ich auch mal wieder machen, ist schon ewig her  :ta_clap:  
Danke für die Idee  :foreveryours_cut:

----------


## Herbstwind

Milchreis ist lecker. Vertrage ich aber schlecht. Ob das an der Milch liegt?

----------


## StarBuG

Lacktoseintolleranz ist sehr verbreitet. 
Bekommst du danach Blähungen, bzw fühlt sich dein Bauch gebläht an?
Wie macht sich das "nicht vertragen" bei dir bemerkbar?

----------


## Herbstwind

Genau, ich bekomme Blähungen und mir ist richtig übel.
Als Kind habe ich die Milch direkt wieder rausgebrochen. Musste sogar in eine Klinik, weil ich nichts mehr essen wollte.

----------


## StarBuG

Das klingt sehr nach Laktoseintoleranz. 
Dann musst du wohl oder übel einen Bogen um Milchprodukte machen.
Oder rausfinden, welche der Milchprodukte du verträgst und welche nicht. 
Haben sehr viele Menschen.
Meine Ex-Freundin hatte das auch.

----------


## Herbstwind

Käse vertrage ich, Quark auch und Kaffee-Milche auch.

----------


## StarBuG

Falls du mehr darüber lesen möchtest.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laktoseintoleranz

----------


## Herbstwind

Danke für den Tipp.  :Smiley:

----------


## Chris

> Käse vertrage ich, Quark auch und Kaffee-Milche auch.

 das ist so, weil in z.B. Quark das Enzym (Lactase) enthalten ist, was Dir zu fehlen scheint. Deshalb kann der Quark z.B. trotz Lakroseintoleranz verdaut werden ;-) 
Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon sehr viele Milchersatzprodukte ohne Lactose. Vielleicht verträgst du die ja. 
Gruß Chris

----------


## Herbstwind

Da hab ich wieder was gelernt. Warum wissen das meine Ärzte nicht?

----------


## StarBuG

Wissen die das echt nicht?

----------


## Herbstwind

Anscheinend nicht. Komisch. : :Smiley:

----------


## Jetty

Essen!!!! MMMMMMHHHHHHHHHHJAMMMMMJAMMMMM!!!  :yes_3_cut:  
Also ich mache aus ALLEM Aufläufe!! Mir schmeckt alles, was mit Käse überbacken ist!! Halt auch alles auf Toast überbacken! Super lecker und gut um Reste zu verwerten. Kenne nix, aus dem sich kein Auflauf machen lassen würde... 
Und ich liebe alles, was schön scharf ist!! Deshalb ist natürlich in meinen Aufläufen und auf den Toasts immer jede Menge Chilli und Pfeffer! Und ich mag natürlich Chilli con Carne! 
Ich krieg Hunger...

----------


## phantom

noch mal eine frage zur lactoseintoleranz, brezel mir jeden tag 500 g quark und paa andere proteinquellen (käse, fleisch, milch etc) rein und gerade nach der packung quark riecht es manchmal nicht mehr feierlich.
kann das an einer intoleranz liegen oder einfach an der masse

----------


## StarBuG

Glaub mir, eine Laktoseintoleranz würdest du merken.
Wenn du einmal 500g quark gegessen hast mit Lactasemangel im Darm, dann denkst du aber, dass dein Bauch ein Fesselbalon ist und du gleich abhebst  :Grin:

----------


## phantom

alles klar, danke.
gesundheitlich geht es mir gut und von ballons spür ich nich viel  :plate_1:

----------


## Obelix1962

Essen  :plate_1:  ist fertig ! 
Hallo Ihr alle ! 
Was ist den so Euer Lieblingsgericht _und wie wird es zubereitet  _   ?  *Auf das unser kulinarischer Horizont erweitert wird und auch unsere Studenten in Zukunft was dazu lernen.* 
Frage und Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Obelix 
Ich hatte ganz zu Anfang des Forums in Ernährung schon mal so einen Beitrag geschrieben, dort findest du auch schon einige Gerichte:  http://www.patientenfragen.net/index.php?topic=27.0 
Aber da es mein Lieblingsgericht ist, poste ich dir gerne auch hier noch mal wie man es macht, nämlich:  *bunte Paprikareispfanne* 
Zutaten für 4 Personen:
- 3 Paprika (rot, gelb, grün)
- 1 Zwiebel
- 250g Reis (ich mag den Spitzen-Langkorn, geht aber auch jeder Andere)
- 500g Hackfleisch (Rind, gemischt geht aber auch)
- 2 Gemüsebrühwürfel
- Gewürze (Salz, Pfeffer, Maggi Würze, rotes Paprikapulver mild und scharf wer will)
- Öl (ich nehme neutrales Pflanzenöl, Eines mit zu starkem Eigengeschmack würde ich nicht nehmen) 
Ich nehme zum Kochen einen großen Wok, aber eine tiefe Pfanne geht auch. 
Zubereitung:
Zuerst Zwiebeln klein schneiden und in etwas Öl leicht anschwitzen, dann das Hackfleisch dazu und dieses anbraten (nicht dunkel, nur dass es einigermaßen durch ist). 
Das Fleisch gut Würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer, rotem Paprikapulver. Dann noch 2-3 ordentliche Schuss Maggi Würze für das "Natriumglutamat" dazu  :Zwinker: 
(*GEHEIMTIPP!*. Wenn ich mit Hackfleisch arbeite, also z.B. Frikadellen mache, kommt immer ein paar gute Spritzer Maggi dazu. Das gibt dem ganzen eine gute Würze und das Natriumglutamat im Maggi hebt den Geschmack vom Fleisch und den anderen Gewürzen.)
In der Zwischenzeit die Paprika zu Würfeln schneiden und zum Hackfleisch dazu geben.
Einmal kurz unterrühren und dann das ganze mit ca. 1 1/2L Wasser aufgießen. Die 2 Gemüsebrühwürfel und den Reis (nicht vorkochen!) dazu und das ganze auf mittlerer Flamme köcheln lassen.
Den Herd ausstellen, wenn die Flüssigkeit soweit eingekocht ist, das der Reis noch gut schwimmt, aber es nicht mehr nach Suppe aussieht.
Ich mach das immer nach Gefühl, kann daher keine genaue Zeitangabe machen. Ich schätze mal so zwischen 20-30Min.
Ich lass dann das ganze noch ca. 10-15Min ziehen, aber wer den Reis knackig (krokante nennt man das glaube ich  :Grin: ) mag, kann es auch direkt servieren. 
Guten Appetit 
Von dem Essen könnte ich mich glaube ich Monate lang am Stück ernähren, ohne das es mich stören wirde : :Smiley: 
ps: bei der Zubereitung dieses Gerichts hab ich mich das letzte mal verbrannt: http://www.patientenfragen.net/index.php?topic=308.0 
hihi 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Mein 100%iges Lieblingsrezept war einst *"Murgh korma"*, das ist ein indisches Gericht. 
Rezept für 4 Pers.: 
600 g Putenfilet, in mundgerechte Stücke geschnitten
eine kleinere Ingwer-Knolle, in Streifen geschnitten
3 Zwiebeln, in Streifen geschnitten
200 g indischer Rahmkäse, gewürfelt (Alternative: Tofu, Mozarella) 
Zwiebeln, Ingwer, Rahmkäse und Putenstücke anbraten, bis die Zwiebeln glasig sind. 
1/4 l Schlagobers (für die Deutschen: süße Sahne) und etwas Wasser zugeben, ebenso etwas Ananassaft und 1 TL Zucker. 
Mit Salz, Pfeffer, süßem Paprika und Cardamon (ganz oder gemahlen) würzen. Auf kleinster Flamme köcheln lassen. 
In der Zwischenzeit Basmati-Reis zubereiten: 2 Hände voll je Person in einen kleinen Topf geben, 1 TL Salz zufügen. Den Reis fingerdick mit Wasser bedecken und zum Kochen bringen (Deckel drauf!). Sobald das Wasser kocht, auf kleinste Stufe zurückschalten und 7-8 min. zugedeckt köcheln lassen. Ausschalten und weitere 5-7 min. ziehen lassen. Der Reis ist richtig, wenn er trocken, weich und aromatisch ist. 
Dem fertigen Murgh Korma zum Schluss noch eine kleine Hand voll Mandelsplitter hinzufügen, durchrühren, abschmecken und servieren. 
Guten Appetit und liebe Grüße!
Angie 
P.S. Sorry, musste korrigieren, hatte beim Anbraten den Rahmkäse vergessen ...

----------


## Lilly

Hm...lecker....
Murgh korma liebe ich auch seeeehr.... 
überhaupt alles, was mit frischem Ingwer gemacht ist....lägggger"""""

----------


## Obelix1962

Nachdem ich hier Aufrufe eine Rezeptecke zu gestalten reich ich nun
auch mein Lieblingsgericht nach:  *Rinderfilet in Madeira-Pfeffersouce,* 
pro Person ein Rinderfilet ca. 200 bis 250g 
man nehme etwas Walnussöl und gebe es in eine Pfanne um es zu erhitzen.
Ist das Öl heiß genug gibt man da abgetupfte Rinderfilet in die Pfanne und 
brät es auf beiden Seiten ca. 2Minuten auf jeder Seite scharf an.
In der Zwischenzeit schneidet man 2 Scharlotten klein und 1 Knoblauchzehe.
Sind die Filet angebraten nimmt man diese aus dem Bratsud und packt diese in Alufolie ein um sie ruhen zu lassen.
In den Bratsud gibt man die Scharlotten und die Knoblauchzehe und brät diese auch braun an.
ist dies geschehen nimmt man 1/2 Teelöffel frischen klein(ganz klein) gezupften Majoran und gibt diesen kurz zum Bratenfond zu.
Jetzt kommts:
Ablöschen mit 4cl Meideira.
ca. 2-3 Minuten den Sud reduzieren und 1/4l Mineral-Wasser zugeben.
Mit etwas Butter (ca. 50-60g) und 1 Eßlöffel Mehl eine braune Mehlschwitze in einer anderen Pfanne zubereiten.
Die Mehlschwitze in den Bratensud geben und gut umrühren bis sich diese miteinander verbunden haben.
Ist dies geschehen das Filet in die Souce geben.
Ca. 10 Minuten abgedeckt mit einem Deckel bei geringer Wärmezufuhr ziehen lassen.
Kurz vor dem Anrichten (ca. 2 Minuten) 1-2 Teelöffel Grünen Pfeffer (gibt es ja Gott sei Dank eingelegt) zugeben und Deckel wieder schließen. 
Dazu ein Paar selbst gemachte Prinzeskartoffeln (Kartoffelpü des Vortags und ein-zwei frischgeriebene Kartoffeln mit Eigelb) auf einem Backblech Goldgelb ausgebacken. 
Anrichten.
Auf einem Großen Teller 2 Esslöffel Souce geben.
Das Fleisch darauf setzen und einen Löffel Souce drauf geben.
Die Kroketten (etwa 6-8 Stück) um das Fleisch herum legen.
Etwas Muskatnus auf das Fleisch reiben. 
Einfach lecker. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962 
PS: Hab ich doch beinahe was vergessen auf das Fleisch vor der Muskatnuss erst ein Löffelchen Sahne geben man will die Nuss ja auch sehen.

----------


## Küken

Mein Lieblingsrezept, ist   *Fischgulasch* 
Dazu braucht ihr: 
  - versch. Fischfilets
  - 1-2 Becher Sahne
  - 1 Flasche scharfe Soße (Texicana oder so) 
  - geriebenen Käse 
schneidet das Fischfilet in mundgerechte Würfelchen (geht am besten gefroren), gebt den Fisch in eine Auflaufform. 
Dann die Sahne in nen Rührbecher, die Soße dazu und aufschlagen (achtung wird schnell scharf... einfach probieren wanns schmeckt...) 
Die Soße über den Fisch kippen, Käse oden drauf und dann bei 175grad 40-50min in Ofen...  
Kartoffeln oder Kroketten dazu und ein schnelles aber total leckeres Essen ist fertig.  
Lasst es euch schmecken    
Lg Küken

----------


## Monsti

Mhmmmmmmm, da läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen!!! Noch mehr davon!!! 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Maggie

Mein Lieblingsgericht sind Dampfnudeln mit Kartoffelsuppe leggggger hmmmm
Nur die Dampfnudeln plagen mich so wenn ich die heiß esse 
Und was ich auch unheimlich lecker finde: Überbackene Pepperoni bei Griechen, die sind mit Käse überbacken und leicht Paprika drüber gestreut. 
Oder Sauerbraten mit Knödeln 
Kartoffelpuffer mit Apfelmus......aber die zwicken hinterher auch so sehr  :Evil:

----------


## StarBuG

HMMMM Dampfnudeln hab ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gegessen. Jamjam. 
Ach ja, ich liebe auch ein richtig geniales Steak. 
Wir haben hier ein Steakhaus in Frankfurt (Blockhaus), das macht die perfektesten Steaks, die ich je gegessen hab (vergesst Maredo!).
Der einzige Nachteil ist, das man unter 30€ den Laden nicht verl&#228;sst.
Aber ein 350g Filletsteak auf den Punkt so gegrillt, wie ich es haben m&#246;chte (Medium-rare, aber mehr rare als medium), keine einzige Sehne, butterweiches, zartes Fleisch. Dann dazu eine riesen baked Potato (Folienkartoffel) mit Sourcream und ein Knoblauchbrot dazu. Dann haben die noch eine echt geniale Hausmischung an Steakpfeffer (mit ein paar extra Gew&#252;rze). 
BOAH ich muss mal wieder Steak essen f&#228;llt mir dabei ein  :plate_1:   :goof_3_cut:  
Micha  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## michmay

Mein Herz schlägt ja für alles, was süß-sauer ist. 
Hmmmm, Reis mit gebratenem Hühner- oder Schweinefleisch und darüber süß-saure Soße - einfach lecker. 
Dann mag ich natürlich die Hausmannskost, die es bei uns in der Eifel so gibt. Dazu zählen "Döppekoche" und "Kröbbelche", sehr leckere Kartoffelgerichte.  :k_tongue_1:  
In diesem Sinne - GUTEN HUNGER!  :laughter01:

----------


## puschenattel

Ich esse gern Kartoffelbrei und Sauerei. Das ist ein gericht hier aus der gegend und ausser mir isst es unsere tochter noch ... alle anderen streiken...
Ach ja und im katoffelabc fehlt Kartoffelsuppe mit würstchen mmmhhh
puschenattel

----------


## Küken

Michael, 
vielleicht kannst ja die restlichen Rezeote mal hier her kopieren wenn von den anderen niemand was dagegen hat...
Fänd ich total suppi...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Küken

Was dagegen wenn wir die Rezepte ab sofort öffentlich schreiben?  
Fänd ich schöner sonst hat man immer zwei Ecken wo man gucken muss...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Obelix1962

@Küken, StarBaG 
Kopieren find ich ganz OK !  :bravo_2_cut:   :number_one_cut:   :yes_3_cut:  
Hatte diese Seite leider noch nicht gefunden/besucht.  :c_love_puter4:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Obelix1962

@küken 
siehe Lieblingsgerichte ?  :plate_1:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab beide Themen zusammengeführt (musste die Funktion mal testen  :Grin: ) 
Jetzt gibt es nur noch diesen Beitrag hier im Ernährungsforum.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBaG 
Danke !  :WOW:   :c_love_puter4:   :bravo_2_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Vielen herzlichen Dank...  
Find ich ganz ganz toll von dir...    :kiss2_133_cut:

----------


## Obelix1962

Und hier noch *1* kleiner Tip ! 
Es muß ja nicht immer Instandpulver sein oder der Brühwürfel
ganz (Eis)einfach beim nächsten mal Fleisch-, Hühner- oder Gemüsebrühe kochen etwas mehr machen und den Überschuß in so ein Eiswürfelbehältnis (Hartplaste oder Tüte egal) füllen. 
Wenn das Brühchen dann gebraucht wird eins  :cubic:  zwei  :cubic:   :cubic:  drei  :cubic:   :cubic:   :cubic:  Zaubert man es aus der Gefriere schnell herbei. 
Schmeckt nicht nur besser, nein da ist auch drin was man selbst rein getan hat. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Küken

Was auch ganz toll ist, ist   *Lachs in Lauchcremesoße* 
Man nehme Lachs lasse ihn auftauen und dünstet ihn an...
Man nehme ein Lauchcremesuppe, kippe etwas mehr Wasser & Sahne hinzu, lasse sie fein einkochen...
Man koche Kartoffeln dazu, und schon ist ein leckeres essen fertig...

----------


## puschenattel

Warmer Schokokuchen als nachtisch, zum kaffee, aber bestimmt nicht zum abnehmen  
Zutaten:
je 200 g klein gehackte Butter und Schokolade (Zartbitter)
3 Eier
150 g Zucker
100 g Crème fraîche
1 Tl Instant Kaffeepulver
1 gestr. Tl Backpulver
125 g Mehl
Puderzucker
50 g Schokospäne
3 Zwergorangen
abgezogene Zesten von 1 unbeh. Orange(Zesten nennt man eine art späne aus der schale, kann man glaube ich, auch kaufen) 
Zubereitung:
Butter & Schokolade im H2o Bad schmelzen
Eier mit Zucker weiß - schaumig schlagen
Schokoladenbutter, Crème f. & das in wenig warmem H2O gelöste Kaffeepulver dazu
Mehl & Backpulver mischen, zurühren
Form buttern & mehlen, Teig einfüllen 
Ca. 35 min backen Umluft:160°C
			 E- Herd180°C
			 Gas Stufe 2  
Schmeckt superlecker, darf auch abgekühlt sein mmhhh 
guten appetit wünscht puschenattel

----------


## puschenattel

Dann hätte ich hier noch : Die russsische Restesuppe oder Soljanka 
Die folgenden Zutaten reichen für 3  4 Teller. 
Zutaten:
1 Rest Braten mit Sauce (es geht auch ohne, dann mehr Wurst nehmen)
2 große Zwiebeln, 1 Zehe Knoblauch (wer mag)
Fett oder Öl zum Anbraten
2 Gläser Letscho (gibt es z. B. bei Edeka , besteht aus Paprika und Tomaten)
250 g Salami oder ähnliches (Rest)
5  6 Gewürzgürkchen, evtl. ein Rest Sauerkraut
1 Zitrone
etwas Schmand, Schlagsahne oder saure Sahne 
Zubereitung:
Zuerst werden die geschnittenen (oder gehobelten) Zwiebeln in einem Topf leicht angebraten. Danach fügt man den Bratenrest (am besten nicht zu klein geschnitten) hinzu und auch die Sauce. Das ganze wird unter Rühren erwärmt, nicht zu stark kochen. Nun kann der Knoblauch dazu. (klein schneiden, auspressen, wie es jeder mag).
Das Letscho wird mit allem dazugegeben. Wenn die Paprikastücke zu groß sind, klein schneiden. Jetzt wird die in mittlere Würfel geschnittene Wurst zugefügt. Die Suppe sollte jetzt leicht säuerlich schmecken. (Vorsicht, manchmal ist das Letscho sehr sauer, da hilft nur Zucker oder Ketchup oder Tomatenmark). Je nachdem, wie sauer man es möchte, werden nun die gewürfelten Gewürzgurken hinzugefügt. Wer es mag, kann auch Sauerkraut mitkochen.
Die Suppe soll einmal aufkochen. Wenn der Paprika hart ist, vorsichtig weiter kochen, aber der Paprika darf nicht matschig werden.
Wenn die Suppe aufgetan wurde, obenauf eine Scheibe Zitrone legen und mit dem Schmand ( was man hat , saureSahne geht auch) garnieren. Dazu passt Weissbrot , Toast, Baguette.
Dazu kann man Bier oder Wein trinken.  
Guten Appetit! 
Bei mir schmeckt die Suppe immer anders, logo habe immer Idee, was noch passt.
ff beim probíeren puschenattel

----------


## Patientenschubser

So Essen, jaaaa das tu ich gerne, kochen tu ich fast noch lieber. 
Mein Lieblingsrezept, so was hab ich eigentlich nicht, ich mag soooooo viel.... 
Aber ich kann ja mal ein par Rezepte einstellen die ich wirklich immer gerne mag.  _Tomatensosse: 
1 KG Romanatomaten 
4 Peperonie (SCHARF!! mit anderen schmeckt es nicht)
500 gr Coktailtomaten
1 Zwiebel
50 gr Zucker
etwas Butter
1 Knoblauchzehe 
Zwiebel sehr fein hacken, Romanatomaten, in grobe Stücke, die Peperonie in feine Ringe schneiden.
Butter in einem Topf zerlassen, den Zucker hinzugeben, karamelisieren lassen, die Zwiebel und die Tomatenstücke zugeben, unter rühren aufkochen, die Hälfte der Peperonie unterrühren 30 min köcheln lassen.
Die Coktailtomaten halbieren, Knoblauch klein (fein) hacken.
Restliche Peperonie zugeben und mit Salz (besser Vegeta) und Pfeffer abschmecken.
Topf vom Herd nehmen Knoblauch unterrühren dann die Coktailtomaten unterheben, nicht mehr kochen, die Coktailtomaten werden durch die restliche Hitze weich, servieren.... so entsteht eine fruchtig süße, scharf Tomatensoße die kurz im Mund "brennt". aber einen unvergleichlichen Geschmack hinterlässt.
Dazu passen Spagetti und Salat_ 
Oder:  _Käse-Sahne-Soße (mit oder ohne Schinkenstreifen) 
1/2 Liter Milch
2 Packungen Streichkäse (die 200 gr Packungen mit nur einer "Geschmacksrichtung")
1 Zwiebel
2 Knoblauchzehen
400 gr guten Schinken 
Zwiebeln und Knoblauch feinhacken, in Olivenöl andünsten (ohne Farbe).
Milch dazugeben und aufkochen.(Ich nehme nur Milch damit das ganze nicht sooooo fett wird, bei Bedarf oder je nach Geschmack mit Sahne abschmecken.)
Den Schmelzkäse unterrühren, verrühren bis eine glatte Soße entsteht. Der Käse löst sich in der Milch komplett auf!
Mit Vegeta/ Pfeffer etwas nachwürzen
Den in Streifen geschnitten Schinken unterheben und servieren.
Oder statt Schinken, Frühings- oder Lauchzwiebelringe nehmen, oder frische Pilze.....
Passt am besten zu Tortelinie oder frischen Raviolie_ 
oder:  _Maultaschen mit Ei 
Maultaschen (pro Person etwa 3 Stück)
Zwiebeln
Speck
Eier (Pro Person 1 Stück)
Sahne
Schnittlauch
max 3 Knoblauchzehen 
Maultaschen in Streifen schneiden, in einer Pfanne anbraten, in der Zeit die Zwiebel und den Speck schneiden, und zugeben.
Ei(er) mit etwas Sahne (pro Ei etwa 2 Eßl Sahne) mischen, Vegeta/ Pfeffer Knoblauch gepresst und Schnittlauch unterrühren.
Wenn die Maultaschenmasse in der Pfanne die gewünschte Bräune angenommen hat, den Herd ausschalten und mit der Eier- (Royal-)masse übergiessen und ständig unterheben, bis die ganze Royal gestockt ist.
Dazu passt ein frischer grüner Salat._ 
Wolle mehr dann klickt hier mehr Rezepte 
Mir macht kochen so viel Spaß das ich auch immer wieder für große Veranstaltungen koche. bisher war das Größte eine Hochzeit mit 60 Personen.  
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## lady_dea

mein leibgericht sind "semmelknödel" in allen variationen
zb sauer als salat oder semmelknödel mit ei u 
eisbergsalat mjammmmmmmmmmm  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Hab mir gestern Semmelknödel gemacht, mit einer Pilzpfanne (Pfifferlinge, Champinions, etwas Hachfleisch und Zwiebeln) hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
LECKER LECKER  :Grin:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie sagte mein Onkel einmal....   :pointing01: * Jaja Essen ist der Sex des Alters*  :pointing02: 
Na wenn er das sagt mit über 60, er muss es ja wissen, oder.....

----------


## Küken

Haben am Freitag ganz spontan gegrillt, war eine tolle lustige Feier und das Essen war göttlich.  
Abgesehen von Fisch, Fleich und Bratwürsten gab es noch ganz ganz viele andere leckere Sachen...  
Ofenkartoffeln mit in weißwein abgelöschten zwiebeln...  
Feta mit Cocktailtomaten und Pesto...  
und und und...   
Und die woche gab es Fisch gefüllt mit einer feinen kräutercreme, honig und senf...   
Lg Küken

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo! 
Mein Lieblingsgericht unter anderem ist: Spaghetti Gorgonzola. Absolut sahnig, fett und ungesund, aber sooooo lecker! 
Aber auch ein Lummerbraten würde ich nicht verachten und ein medium-plus gebratenes Steak habe ich noch nie auf dem Teller gelassen, hm lecker, mit Maiskolben und Kartoffel mit Sauerrahm.  
Oder, oder, oder! Ich liebe es zu kochen und zu essen, leider, deshalb habe ich unsere Ernährung nunmal wieder etwas gesünder gestaltet und vor allem ohne Sahne und so'n lecker Kram!  
Wenn die Kilos purzeln, ist das auch ein sehr angenehmes Gefühl im Bauch!*

----------


## Obelix1962

@küken 
nen kleinen Tip zum Grillen: 
Da meine Angetraute und meine Kidis kein fettes Schweinehälslein mögen
lege ich immer Schweinerücken nen Tag zuvor ein: 
Zutaten: Olivenöl, Reichlich Zwiebelscheiben und Knoblauchscheiben für
       zwischen die einzulegenden Schweinerückenscheibchen gepackt die
       man davor natürlich mit Pfeffer Salz und etwas Chili aus der Mühle
       oder geraspelt würzt.
       Wenn mann dann noch etwas Majoran Raspel hinzugibt beim würzen
       hat man da so richtig leckeres Mediteranes Grillgut wenn das über
       Nacht im Kühlschrank durchgezogen ist 
Grüßle und guten appetit beim nachgrillen
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*@ Obelix! 
Das habe ich letztens mal nachgemacht, Elektrogrill sei Dank, und das war so lecker!  
Wir kamen uns vor wie um Urlaub, auch wenn es draußen wie aus Eimern schüttete, egal, der Rotwein, das Baguettebrot und dann dieses lecker marinierte Fleisch, köstliiiiisch........ 
Danke für den Mariniertip! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Celina

Ich mag am liebsten (so nenne ich es) Backofenessen.
Ich gebe Kartoffeln in viertel geschnitten auf ein Backblech,
hinzu kommen Zwiebel, die in größere stücke geschnitten sind-
Es wird alles deftig gewürzt mit Knoblauch, pfeffer Salz und frischem Rosmarin-
Wer Fleisch mag -kann Fleischstücke direkt mit draufpacken -entweder Pute oder Schwein -egal welche sorte -aber in große stücke geschnitten.
Danach wird noch Olivenöl draufgegossen.
Wenn das Essen fast fertig ist -gebe ich kleingeschnittene Paprika in allen Farben drauf -die stücke auch etwas größer lassen...und -Pepperonis in stücke geschnitten.
Ich könnte sterben für dieses Gericht.

----------


## mämchen

Hi, Celina,
das liest sich unheimlich lecker! Wie lange muß das Blech in den Ofen? Schälst du die Kartoffeln oder schrubbst du nur die Schale sauber?
Das könnte nächste Wo eine Abendessen werden... 
Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen, 
Ute

----------


## Falke

@all 
na nachdem jetzt die Fastenzeit wieder vorbei ist und wir zwischenzeitlich so viele liebe und nette neue Mitglieder haben frag ich mich  was die alle so für ein Lieblingsgericht haben. 
Also ran an die Tasten und reingeklimpert auf Teufel komm raus,  hier werden manche so eintönig, faaaaaad,
vielleicht von den vielen bereits hier reingestellten Rezepten die halt zwar sehr sehr lecker sind doch noch nicht genug um sich ausgewogen zu Ernähren.

----------


## Brava

Hier kommt meins *Spaghetti con aglio, olio e peperoncino
Spaghetti mit Knoblauch, Öl und Pfefferschote*
Primi piatti / Vorspeise   _Zutaten für 4-6 Portionen_
1 Bund glattblättrige Petersilie, fein gehackt,  1 Peperoncino (getrocknete, scharfe, rote Pfefferschote), ersatzweise Chilischote,  4 Knoblauchzehen, schälen, halbieren,  500 gr Spaghetti,  50 ml feinstes Olivenöl,  Salz, Pfeffer aus der Mühle   _Zubereitung_
Spaghetti in einem grossen Topf (4 ltr Salzwasser aufkochen), hineingeben und in 10 - 15 Minuten al dente kochen.
Inzwischen in einer grossen Pfanne 50 ml Olivenöl erwärmen. Knoblauch zusammen mit dem Peperoncino in heisse Öl geben und unter Rühren sanft dünsten.
Die al dente gekochten Spaghetti abgiessen und abtropfen lassen. Peperoncino und Knoblauchzehen aus der Pfanne nehmen, Spaghetti und Petersilie in das heisse Öl geben und alles gründlich vermengen. Mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Zur Dekoration Peperoncino und Knoblauchzehen wieder auf die fertigen Spaghetti legen, sofort heiss servieren.
Die Peperoncinoschote sollte man nur solange im Öl mitdünsten, bis die Schärfe den persönlichen Geschmack erreicht hat. Das lässt sich sicherlich erst beim zweiten Versuch exakt bestimmen.
Achtung scharf

----------


## sun

Hallo zusammen! 
Ich mag zuvieles gerne.  
1. Kartoffelnidei mit Sauerkraut oder 
Schlipfkrapfen mit Parmesan und Salat  
Und Nudeln Nudeln nudeln, Meeresbewohner jeglicher Art ausser Calamari. mmmhhh lecker.

----------


## Brava

Hallo sun was ist das
Kartoffelnidei 
Schlipfkrapfen
kannst du das beshreiben

----------


## emma

Meeresfrüchte sind auf jeden Fall total lecker... und Nudeln auch. 
Ich kann an dieser Stelle mal eines meiner Lieblingsgerichte zum Besten geben.  *Spaghetti unter Zitronen-Sahne-Soße mit Scampis !!!* 
Ganz leicht zu machen.. 
Man braucht für 1-2 Pesonen:
-halben Bund Lauchzwiebeln
-250ml Sahne (ganz frisch)
-gepressten Saft einer Zitrone
-200g Shrimps (geht auch mit kleinen Garnelen)
-1/2 Teelöffel Gemüsebrühe-Pulver (geht aber auch ohne wenn man keine Geschmacksverstärker verträgt) 
Zuerst die Lauchzwiebeln kleinhacken und mit der Sahne in der Pfanne dünsten, Zitronensaft hineingießen und das Ganze solange kochen lassen bis die Soße ganz sämig ist (währendessen immer schön umrühren damits nicht anbrennt). Dann die Gemüsebrühe einrühren. Am Schluss die Scampis rein. Großzügig mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
Spaghetti kochen und fertig.  _Dauert ca. 15 min._ 
Wirklich sehr sehr lecker, wenn auch ziemlich gehaltvoll  :Smiley:  
Lieben Gruss 
Emma

----------


## sun

Kartoffelnidei ist ganz leicht  Man braucht Mehl, Salz viel Salz, ein Ei und Kartoffeln  Also zuerst kocht man die Kartoffeln. Dann kann man sie gleich verarbeiten oder auch erst später. Man schält die Kartoffel, zerdrückt sie in einer Presse.  Gibt Salz, Ei und viel Mehl dazu, verknetet das gut Und rollt kleine dünne Schlangen. Dann schneidet man immer so in 2cm Stücken hab. also so 2x2 groß sein sollten sie ungefähr. Und bratet die in einer Pfanne goldbraun und man macht Sauerkraut dazu und trinkt Milch dazu.   Das sind Kartoffelnidei oder auch Kartoffelpaunzen genannt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke sun 
das werd ich unbedingt nach kochen,
iss ja auch nicht weiter schwierig, zumal du ja die passende Mengenangabe dazu geschrieben hast...  :ta_clap:  
Bei uns gab es heute Spagetti mit Tomaten-Mozarella-Basilikum Soße, geht recht schnell und schmeckt SUUUUPPPPER lecker....

----------


## sun

Hallo ! 
Da gibt es keine Mengenangabe. Das macht man nach Gefühl. 
Wieviel Kartoffel gegessen werden ungefähr abschätzen, also für vier Personen so einen mittleren Topf voll. und den Rest, da gibt es keine Angaben. Für zwei Personen nehme ich immer ein Ei und wenn man mehr macht für ich zwei rein geben. Mehl gibt man soviel dazu, das es ein schöner Teig wird.  
Ist nicht schwierig, watschenoafoch. Tut mir leid.

----------


## Falke

@sun 
lecker, lecker, lecker, 
zu Deinem Grundteig
machen wir in den Teig so wie Oma noch ein wenig frischen Muskat und Petersilie fein geschnitten. zu der gleichen Menge gekochte Kartoffeln reiben wir rohe Kartoffeln rein und machen dann aus dem Teig nicht Schlangen sondern ca. Ø 3 cm Kügelchen.
Kochen die dann 5 Minuten in Salzwasser und braten diese nachdem sie auf einem Leinentuch abgetropft sind in Schweineschmalz aus (wer will kann da auch noch kleingeschnittene Zwiebeln rein machen) 
Auf dem Sauerkraut Kochen wir pro Person eine Scheibe gerauchten Schweinebauch mit und ca 5 Minuten davor geben wir in das Sauerkraut noch Hausmacher Blut- und Leberwürste 
Bin schon unterwegs zum Metzger.....

----------


## zefiro

Gutes Thema, übers Essen rede ich immer gern... 
Ich habe jede Menge Lieblingsgerichte, und eigentlich gibts fast nix, was ich nicht essen würde... 
Besonders gern esse ich folgende Dinge und Gerichte (die Reihenfolge sagt nichts über die Präferenz aus, denn diese ändert sich immer mal wieder): 
- asiatische Curries (aus Indien und Thailand). Diese stehen bei mir fast immer ganz oben auf der Favoritenliste. 
- des weiteren viele andere asiatische Gerichte (mit Ente, mit asiatischen Pilzen usw.) 
- einige bayerische Gerichte (Leberknödelsuppe, Schweinebraten,...) 
- Gulasch 
- Nudelgerichte / Pasta (mit fast allen Saucenvariationen) 
- leckere Salate (am liebsten mit nem schönen sauren Essig-Öl-Dressing) 
- Suppen (mag fast alle Suppen) 
- Fisch (am liebsten gegrillt) 
- Meeresfrüchte  
- mediterrane Vorspeisen aller Art  
Wie gesagt esse ich eigentlich mehr oder weniger alles, was man in Mitteleuropa zu essen bekommt.  
Etwas weniger begeistert reagiere ich graduell höchstens bei 
- Kartoffeln (ich weiß, ich bin da die totale Ausnahme). Das heißt nicht, dass ich sie nicht mag. Aber wenn es sie gibt, dann esse ich vielleicht etwas weniger davon als andere... Ausnahme: ein guter Kartoffelsalat ist was Feines... 
- Rosinen 
- gekochte Karotten. Rohe Karotten esse ich gern, aber gekocht mag ich deren mehlige Konsistenz nicht so gern (ein ähnlicher Grund, weshalb ich auch von Kartoffeln nicht so begeistert bin). 
- das sogenannte "continental breakfast" löst bei mir auch keine Begeisterung aus. Ich kann zum Frühstück fast alles essen, nur die "Brötchen mit Marmelade"-Variante schmeckt mir nicht... 
Rezepte kann ich leider nicht zum besten geben, da ich kein begeisterter Koch bin. Wenn ich eines der genannten Gerichte selbst koche, verwende ich ein Standardrezept aus einem Kochbuch...

----------


## Falke

> Rezepte kann ich leider nicht zum besten geben, da ich kein begeisterter Koch bin. Wenn ich eines der genannten Gerichte selbst koche, verwende ich ein Standardrezept aus einem Kochbuch...

 Na das ist doch aber schon einmal ein Anfang.
Jeder fängt klein an mit Rezepten nachkochen, wenn das dann klappt versucht man anschließend ja auch dieses wieder zu kochen und nach seinem Geschmack abzuschmecken.
Ein wenig mehr Salz hier anstelle der trockenen Kräuter frische Kräuter
eine Prise vielleicht davon und so weiter. 
Als bestes Beispiel nehme das Rührei.
Mal mit Schinken
Mal mit Schnittlauch
Mal mit Petterling
Mal mit Pilzen
mal mit ein wenig Kondenzmilch verrührt
mal mit einem Schuß Mineralwasser verkleppert
mit Butter angebraten oder mit Olivenöl
Mit Margarinne oder ohne Fett in einer Beschichteten Pfanne
Jeder hat so seine Feinheiten 
Ich zum Beispiel mache gern kleine Röstzwiebel oder frische Scharlottenstreifen rein 
Wichtig an der ganzen Geschichte ist nur die das Du mit Liebe und mit Zeit an den Herd stellst und Deinen Ideen freien lauf läst.

----------


## Cinderella80

Hi,  
ich hätte da auch noch was gaaaanz leckeres.  *Grüne Bandnudeln mit Lachs und Spinat (2 Pers)*  2 Lachsfilets in der Pfanne anbraten, runterdrehen und  6-8 Taler Blattspinat (tiefgefroren) dazu geben, etwas Wasser dazu und ca 15 Min
köcheln lassen. 1 Kräuterschmierkäse und 
etwas Sahne zu geben und mit Salz, Pfeffer und evtl
Knoblauch abschmecken 
Guten Hunger! 
Cinderella80

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Cinderella80  das tönt wirklich superfein, werde ich nächstens ausprobieren! herzlich Willkommen in diesem Forum! Warst du schon in der Vorstellungs-Ecke? Da bekommst du einen warmen Empfang, der richtig Appetit auf dieses Forum macht! :s_thumbup:  :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## Sammlerin

liebe cinderella.
Sag, wie ist das mit den Nudeln? Die hast du gar nicht erwähnt!Kommen die am Schluss gekocht dazu?

----------


## Cinderella80

HAllo Sammlerin, 
upps, ganz vergessen! :loser_3_cut:  
Ja, die Nudeln kochen und dazu servieren. 
LG 
Cinderella80

----------


## Sammlerin

@cinderella
Hihi, danke du Liebe! Weisst, sonst hätt ich jetzt gedacht, ich hab mal wieder nicht richtig hingeschaut..! 
Ich hab heut für meinen Mann und mich tortelloni Grande mit Ricotta und Spinat(schon fertig) gekocht, dazu eine sauce aus Pistazien und Salbei (hab noch paar andere kräuerlein reingemischt)& Sahne und Parmesan. War echt lecker, hab das Rezept auf der Packung gefunden.  Lieber Gruss

----------


## Frosch

Sammlerin,  
könntest Du bitte das Saucenrezept hier abtippen? Hört sich sehr lecker an mit Pistazien und Parmesan. 
Danke.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Sammlerin

Frosch 
Schau, hab dir grad einen Link, ist das auch gut?
finde die Seite gut, war positiv überrascht, wie schnell das Rezept zu finden war!
Habe die Seite subito in meinen koch-Favoriten-Ordner gelegt!http://de.primopiatto.barilla.com/la.../ric563_DE.htm 
Viel Spass beim Kochen & Essen!! :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Brava

*Zutaten:* 
 Farfalle, 1 Dose Thunfisch, 125 g Champignon, 1 Becher Sahne, Zwiebel, Petersilie,  Salz, Peffer   *Zubereitung:* 
 Die Zwiebel klein würfeln und in Öl anschwitzen. Die Champignon in    dünne Scheiben schneiden und mit dem Zwiebel 5 Minuten dünsten. Die    Sahne dazugießen und aufkochen lassen. Dann den Thunfisch dazugeben, mit    Petersilie, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Zum Schluss die al dente gekochten    Farfalle unterheben.  
 Guten Appetit!

----------


## Frosch

> Frosch 
> Schau, hab dir grad einen Link, ist das auch gut?
> finde die Seite gut, war positiv überrascht, wie schnell das Rezept zu finden war!
> Habe die Seite subito in meinen koch-Favoriten-Ordner gelegt!http://de.primopiatto.barilla.com/la.../ric563_DE.htm 
> Viel Spass beim Kochen & Essen!!

 Super, danke Sammlerin.  :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Link ist schon abgespeichert.

----------


## Teetante

Neues Lieblingsgericht der Familie Tee: 
Käsespätzle! 
Nachdem sie mir nun endlich gelungen sind am Sonntag! Danke Schubser's perfekter Erklärung und Hilfe!  :yes_3_cut:  
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nix zu danken, ´d haubtsach isch ´s hääd gschmeckt...  :Smiley:

----------


## tannseer

Wenn man am Wasser wohnt, ist man gerne Fisch, weil er dann auch frischist.
Wir essen sehr gern Aal grün in Dillsoße mit Salzkaroffen und einen Blattsalat dazu
Arno. :Smiley:

----------

